# Donate an old Coat for a good cause! (by Jan. 30) EXTENDED



## howlie (Nov 24, 2003)

Thank you so much to everyone who donated coats for this coat drive for the Denver Rescue Mission. We delivered a total of 352 coats to the Rescue at 10:30 this morning. They were very thankful for every coat. Sadly, they said those coats will probably be dispersed in just 2 weeks.

Good job everyone and thanks again!


----------

